

Sliding Captchas Might Save You From Being Driven Mad - twodayslate
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/508646/sliding-images-fool-spambots-without-driving-you-mad/

======
hadem
See a previous post on this exact captcha.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4931667>

